# Setting uo my first SW tank...



## wesminsmith (Sep 14, 2007)

So I finally took the plunge...I am converting my 55 gallon freshwater to saltwater. I live in Okinawa for the time being so I went to the ocean for my live rock, I hope it works out a lot of people have an opinion if live rock straight from the ocean will work. 

Here is the former freshwater set up:











This the the filter I bought, I don't know what it says on the box except it can filter up to 270 liters.












Here is the filter set up and pumping.












This spiney thing is on the rock, what the hell is it?












Here is the tank set up with filter, heater, and powerheads running. I am going to go and get some more live rock today.











Close up of the left side.











And the right.











He is a little difficult to see but there is a little crab in there.












I will have to go and get a saltwater test kit today, I will post updates as the happen! Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude thats awesome! Another fellow on the salty side  As I always say with every salty fishkeeper-Go for a a Tang! :welldone:

Ohh! and that specimen looks like a type of urchin to me.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

it is a kind of urchin. I hope it goes well!


----------

